# Reviews - Worldmark Marble Falls



## Sandy VDH (Jul 8, 2021)

I posted a review but I never got a receipt email that you have it, so I posted a second review, and did not receive a receipt for that either.  So I assume that those emails are not automatically sent out.  I guess you will have two reviews then, just post whichever one you like, or combine them into one.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 8, 2021)

I do see a recent review for marble falls (give me a few and ill publish it).   but only one.

you should get an instant "thank you" email for any review submitted.  these are sent instantly and automatically by the server itself.  sometimes they are intercepted by spam folders/filters etc.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 8, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> I do see a recent review for marble falls (give me a few and ill publish it).   but only one.
> 
> you should get an instant "thank you" email for any review submitted.  these are sent instantly and automatically by the server itself.  sometimes they are intercepted by spam folders/filters etc.



Didn't get a thank you email for either one of the submissions, that is why I posted here.  So even if only 1 got submitted, the one that you see, that one did not send out an email.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 8, 2021)

Finally did get email.  So at least that part is working.  But there was a bit of delay between when I submitted and when I got the email.   So not sure what happened yesterday then.


----------



## dgalati (Jul 9, 2021)

Maybe TUG using same IT as Wyndham?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 9, 2021)

certainly hope not!

there havent been any changes to the automated email notifications in many moons.  that part is fairly simple.


----------

